# How fast does a Jack Dempsey grow anyhow?



## Anjin (Jun 24, 2019)

I bought a little Jack Dempsey around the start of the year. My family was getting into fish as a hobby, with a few small tanks here and there. Bettas, shrimp, etc. I found the Jack Dempsey at a PetSmart, and was simply taken in by this rainbow bedazzled cichlid from the first time I spotted him. Yes, I am pretty sure my little buddy is a him now, thanks to so many guides here on sexing.

So, I brought that Jack Dempsey home and set up a little 10-gallon tank to start. And true to form, everything that went into that tank was eaten. I tried some big mystery snails, thinking they were needed to control any algae. Eaten. Some plants! Eaten. Other fish... HAH! His name is now 'Sid Fishious', and this week, I am setting up a 50-gallon tank. Cause my buddy Sid is already over six inches long. And I have to wonder. Just how fast do these things grow?

I am also learning how to raise a few differing live birthing fish, to give Sid the prey he so enjoys. He eats fish kibble just fine also. As well, he eats crickets, green hornworms (raised for this purpose, and fed a diet of hornworm chow that is nontoxic), and pretty much anything I toss in his tank. Yes... He even ate a big Pleco I put in there thinking it was too big to eat. Sid circled that Pleco a few times and just left it alone. I wandered off thinking a big 6" Pleco would do! But an hour or two later, I found him with a big hunk of Pleco hanging out his mouth, and the other half of it floating by the filter. Sid was only about 4" long then.

Regardless, I must admit, I do love my Jack Dempsey. But just how fast do this fellers grow anyhow? And on a side note, what are some good plants to keep in there with him. Are there some kind of barriers I could use to help divide a larger tank up so I can keep an algae eater in there?

Thanks in advance for any tidbits and information.

Cheers
Anjin


----------



## spn1025 (Jun 23, 2019)

Ha!
Bought mine in March around 2.5" long. She's (female) around 4.5" now, and fat. 
Have 2 bristlenose plecos, she doesn't touch them. Also have 2 corys, which for the most part she ignores. She will nip at the corys if they get near her hideout.

So far she's eaten ghost shrimp, small feeder fish, shrimp pellets, Hikari floating cichlid balls, but most of all she loves deli meat. I give her small pieces of turkey or ham (all natural, uncured, not the processed ****). At night with the lights off she also scavenges whatever is on the bottom.

I'm also in a 10 gallon. Stepping up to a 55 within the next week or two.

I'd like to add a tiger Oscar when I upgrade. Hopefully that won't be a mistake.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Anjin said:


> I bought a little Jack Dempsey around the start of the year. My family was getting into fish as a hobby, with a few small tanks here and there. Bettas, shrimp, etc. I found the Jack Dempsey at a PetSmart, and was simply taken in by this rainbow bedazzled cichlid from the first time I spotted him. Yes, I am pretty sure my little buddy is a him now, thanks to so many guides here on sexing.
> 
> So, I brought that Jack Dempsey home and set up a little 10-gallon tank to start. And true to form, everything that went into that tank was eaten. I tried some big mystery snails, thinking they were needed to control any algae. Eaten. Some plants! Eaten. Other fish... HAH! His name is now 'Sid Fishious', and this week, I am setting up a 50-gallon tank. Cause my buddy Sid is already over six inches long. And I have to wonder. Just how fast do these things grow?
> 
> ...


No offense, but a 50gal really isn't big enough to divide with a 6+" Jack Dempsey. It needs that footprint for itself and maybe something else compatible. I'm sure some of the others will chime in on compatibility though.


----------



## spn1025 (Jun 23, 2019)

Yeah I figured that... was debating a larger tank but I think I'll stick with 55 just for the JD.


----------

